# Charlie Drown in Seattle June 14th



## Donnie (Jun 14, 2007)

with Adema(yay...  )

@ Studio 7
110 S Horton
Seattle, WA 98134

Doors at 7pm - Show at 8PM

$12 at the door

ALL AGES - BAR with ID

I've been sick all week so this should be fun!!!!!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 14, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I've been sick all week



Good luck.


----------



## Ken (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, I really want to make it to one of your shows. I'm a little scared of what I'll find in the audience, but I really dig the tunes.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 14, 2007)

Ken said:


> I'm a little scared of what I'll find in the audience


Well, you'll probably find a bunch of wanna-be goth lesbians drooling over Charlie. 
Us guitarists get no love.


----------



## Ken (Jun 14, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Well, you'll probably find a bunch of wanna-be goth lesbians drooling over Charlie.
> Us guitarists get no love.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 14, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Well, you'll probably find a bunch of wanna-be goth lesbians drooling over Charlie.
> Us guitarists get no love.





I'd pay money to see that!


----------



## Donnie (Jun 14, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I'd pay money to see that!


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2007)

[action=Chris]likes Adema quite a bit[/action]


----------



## Donnie (Jun 14, 2007)

Really, Chris? Cool. I wouldn't have guessed that one.
They are just not my thing. At least the guitarist plays 7 strings.


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2007)

I dug the old singer a little more, but I thought Planets was pretty damn good all the same. 

This song in particular:

YouTube - "Shoot The Arrows" Funny Video

(pardon the shitty video)


----------



## Drew (Jun 14, 2007)

They're the "Giving in to you..." band, right? That track was pretty cool.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 14, 2007)

Badass, Donnie. Sounds like it's going to be a cool show. I wish I could make it out there.


----------



## leatherface2 (Jun 15, 2007)

im a goth lesbian........................from tijuana,mexico...........ill show them what an enchilada looks,smells,and tastes like fuckin wanna-be bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donnie (Jun 15, 2007)

leatherface2 said:


> im a goth lesbian........................from tijuana,mexico...........ill show them what an enchilada looks,smells,and tastes like fuckin wanna-be bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Izzy, I fucking miss you man. You should move the wife and kids out here. We'll start a Yngwie Malmsteen tribute band and eat doughnuts and ham sandwhiches.  

I should have some good pics from the show soon plus some video! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

For now, here's Charlie and I drunk as hell on the ride home:






And my palm after I put a cigarette out on it.  




Yeah, I had an issue with the former bass player from Pretty Boy Floyd tonight and it was all I could do to keep from tearing that mother fuckers throat out.  I hope that dude burns in a lake of fucking fire. 

So... how are you guys doing?


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks like you had fun. 

I'm stuck here at work still.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 15, 2007)

Wurd.


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 15, 2007)

I gotta dig out that pic I took of you with that guy at the last show I went to.

He was totally checking Donnie out!


----------



## Donnie (Jun 15, 2007)

This one?:








Travis is actually a pretty cool guy. He was at the show tonight. We drank LOTS of beer.


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 15, 2007)

That would be.

He seemed to be pretty cool. I just remember you being a little parinoid when we were outside smoking at the beginning of the night.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah.. not really parinoid just a little creeped out.  Turns out he had heard of me through Charlie and just really wanted to meet(meat?) me.


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 15, 2007)

Next time you guys play on a Friday night or Saturday night, I'm going to have to be there.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, next Thursday at the Black Light Club on Capitol hill.  Should be interesting. One word... transvestites.  Oh god...


----------



## cadenhead (Jun 15, 2007)

Donnie's going to be the hottest pice of ass there.     

I'll be sure to miss that one.


----------



## Drew (Jun 15, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Yeah, I had an issue with the former bass player from Pretty Boy Floyd tonight and it was all I could do to keep from tearing that mother fuckers throat out.  I hope that dude burns in a lake of fucking fire.



 I can absolutely not picture you wanting to tear someone's throat out, dude - you're like the chillest guy here, possibly including me.


----------

